# Den Redo...



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

The wall colors are Panda White (pretty much a light beige) from Sherwin Williams -color matched with Behr paint - and Sandstone Cliff by Behr (medium taupe). The trim is done in Bright White. 

The carpet we installed is a Shaw frieze in Pearl.

We decided to have the chair rail higher to blend with the mantle, which breaks up the room. My husband used the same moulding on the edge of the mantle to tie it in the with chair rail. I think it looks fab-o.

I'm going to make cornice boards covered in a nautical tapestry for the windows, and use wood blinds instead of the panel curtains. The sliding glass doors will have panel curtains, with rope and cleats as tie backs. Hopefully this weekend I'll get everything done, and will post more pictures of the final room. I can't wait until this is done...8 days straight of working on this has me TIRED of paint and pizza for dinner.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice! That really modernized the whole room!


----------



## zmurphy (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow what a difference! 

P.S. i want your JBL speakers!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Nice job Kimber....Big diffence without a huge amount of work.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks y'all! We finally bought the ceiling fan last night, and hopefully we'll get the entertainment center today so we can be DONE with this project before Super Bowl.

zmurphy: Don't even get me started on those speakers! I just don't understand WHY we need those monstrocity speakers, plus the other 6 of them in a 15'x20' room. What good is having all that power, when you can only turn up the volume so loud before the wifey starts to b!tch about the noise? :laughing:


----------



## BigDaddyO (Oct 10, 2007)

That is an Amazing transformation...

Very good job.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work,you should be proud.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

P.S.- So sorry about your Pats- NOT!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

white29 said:


> P.S.- So sorry about your Pats- NOT!


Har-har, don't get me started.  


I'm still working on the door, it's an old split door and we wanted to save it, so I spent most of the weekend sanding and priming it (we are painting it white). Hubby decided - after I put on 4 coats of primer - that we should have left it natural.  

I should have the door and cornice boards finished up this week, then I'll post pictures again. He's moved the furniture (again) so hopefully we can call this project complete and move on to the next thing. Like the leaking toilet. Or the bathroom fixture that sprays water everywhere.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

I like that you left the brick in.


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

Just did something very similar, expect i ripped out the old paneling and put up new drywall because i hated it so much. u did a good job


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Andy. Eventually (years from now) we are going to gut the entire room and put up insulation and sheetrock. But I was so tired of the dark and gloomy look that we just did cosmetic changes for now. Thank goodness the painted paneling came out okay, it looks a lot better than what my husband thought it would.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some current pictures with everything done and up. I had to make new curtain panels because hubby didn't like the sage green ones - made the room too dark. I made couch pillows to match the cornice boards (which I also made), and used boat cleats to hold the nautical rope tiebacks. Some of the pictures don't show the beige curtains because I was VERY slow in getting them done.  Oh, and the door is now white.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: on the den............Watch the fingers on the light switch.


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice Job!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

mark942 said:


> :thumbsup: on the den............Watch the fingers on the light switch.


LOL, it has a switch plate on it now. I had a problem with the wiring and my brother had to help me out. When I connected the new switches, the switches in my bedroom didn't work. This house is VERY odd.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Kimberland30
Glad to hear you got the switches covered. :thumbsup:
I am no one to talk with almost all my light switches uncovered. I am in the middle of total controlled KAYOS. Lights going off when new ones are connected doesn't sound good. Hopefully you have fixed that problem. If not I would get some one in the know (Electrician) to look at what is going on. Better safe than burnt. lol.......I have a few priors in that dept.:whistling2:
Again :thumbsup: on your Den.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You guys did a great job, looks awesome!:thumbup:

J


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark, seriously the electrical in our house needs to be upgraded something fierce. Our neighbors just did theirs for a cost of about $2k, which we don't have right now (thanks to our teen starting college in the fall). Whenever I run the blowdryer in our bathroom, I have to make sure all the lights in the front of the house are off so as to not blow a fuse. And forget about Christmas lights...my husband loves the Griswald look with 8 million strands, and if we turn them on at the same time we blow a fuse. So luckily I can use that as an excuse not to have every Christmas lawn ornament on the market. :whistling2:

But the issue with the bedroom lights/switches has been resolved, I just don't know what was done to fix it.

Jay, thank you. It's now my favorite room of the house!


----------

